# Kamina (TTGL)vs Bruce lee read OP



## Physics Man (Jun 25, 2011)

Two of the most badass people ever decide to duke it out. Fight takes place in a meth lap in Bangkok Thailand. If Kamina has any energy manipulating abilities he can't use them, he only use his peak human abilities. How does this go. They start out with no weapons btw.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 25, 2011)

Bruce Lee is technically the superior fighter, but Kamina looks cooler so he wins.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 25, 2011)

you were saying.


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Two of the most badass people ever decide to duke it out. Fight takes place in a meth lap in Bangkok Thailand. *If Kamina has any energy manipulating abilities he can't use them, he only use his peak human abilities.* How does this go. They start out with no weapons btw.



Since when did anyone get the impression he did?


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 25, 2011)

From the wiki he can generate spiral energy according to it


----------



## zer0light (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## zer0light (Jun 25, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> From the wiki he can generate spiral energy according to it




GURREN LANTERN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 25, 2011)

He can compete with Viral


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> From the wiki he can generate spiral energy according to it



Oh you are thinking of it in another way.

Think of Spiral energy as GAR power. It's just GAR power.


Anyway


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 25, 2011)

ORIGINALxSIN said:


> Anyway



Are you saying that Kamina wins... or that he dies... Honestly from that particular image I could see it go either way.


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2011)

He dies


----------



## Solrac (Jun 25, 2011)

Kamina is overrated and not all that he's cracked up to be. And who needs Spiral Power if you got the aura of classic that emanates from Bruce Lee's dripping sweat? 

Bruce Lee for the goddamn win! He one-inch punches Kamina into submission and steals Yoko from him for the hell of it.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 25, 2011)

Kamina iirc dodged a crossbow bolt from point blank range and fight competently against a super human. he also survived being gored by a giant spear long enough to still win a fight.. he rapes.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 26, 2011)

bruce lee should loose. unless this is a movie


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 26, 2011)

No matter what anyone says, Bruce Lee was a highly-trained martial artist and exercise fanatic who had incredible physical ability for a human being.

Kamina is just some kid from a hole in the ground, as fit as he may be. Bruce Lee tears him a new one.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 27, 2011)

Bruce Lee never cross bow timed.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 27, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> No matter what anyone says, Bruce Lee was a highly-trained martial artist and exercise fanatic who had incredible physical ability for a human being.
> 
> Kamina is just some kid from a hole in the ground, as fit as he may be. Bruce Lee tears him a new one.



Kamina can compete with a Beastmen


----------



## hammer (Jun 27, 2011)

hokuto no ken is about bruce lee.


----------

